# infinitivo pessoal



## dexterciyo

Ola foreros,

Estou meio confuso com o infinitivo pessoal, resulta difícil para mim. As vezes não sei bem quando é adequado usar-lo, mas será questão de freqüência.

Tenho dois exemplos que acho errados.

*Para acabarem o trabalho precisaram de mais uma semana*
Para acabar el trabajo hemos necesitado más de una semana

Para mim o correcto: _para acabar el trabajo necesitaron más de una semana_.

*Ao chegarmos à fronteira, a polícia apareceu.*
Cuando llegamos/Al llegar a la frontera, nos paró la policía.

Para mim o correcto: _al llegar a la frontera, la policía apareció_.

Nesta última, eu posso dizer "Ao chegar à fronteira, a polícia apareceu"?

Saudações.


----------



## Mangato

Como puedes comprobar el infinitivo personal, es más preciso que el simple. El español también lo tuvo pero lo perdió.
Al llegar a la frontera (quien, nosotros, ellos?) la policiá apareció

Ao chegarmos à fronteira (nosotros, sin duda alguna) a polícia apareceu. 

Desconozco si el infinitivo pessoal goza de buena salud en Portugal y Brasil. En el gallego está desapareciendo del lenguaje cotidiano.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## dexterciyo

Cierto, es más preciso. 

¿Están bien mis correcciones? 

¿Entonces se puede decir la frase que planteé _Ao chegar à fronteira, a polícia apareceu_ dentro de un contexto en el que, sin duda alguna, se sabe que el sujeto es *nosotros*?

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Yo creo que sí, al menos eso me parece en  portugués brasileiro. Pero espera a que contesten los que realmente saben


----------



## Outsider

dexterciyo said:


> Tenho dois exemplos que acho errados.
> 
> *Para acabarem o trabalho precisaram de mais uma semana*
> Para acabar el trabajo hemos necesitado más de una semana
> 
> Para mim o correcto: _para acabar el trabajo necesitaron más de una semana_.
> 
> *Ao chegarmos à fronteira, a polícia apareceu.*
> Cuando llegamos/Al llegar a la frontera, nos paró la policía.
> 
> Para mim o correcto: _al llegar a la frontera, la policía apareció_.
> 
> Nesta última, eu posso dizer "Ao chegar à fronteira, a polícia apareceu"?


Se o sujeito "nós" foi explicitado antes na conversa (ou até pelo contexto), deve dizer "ao chegarmos".


----------



## Guigo

Mangato said:


> Como puedes comprobar el infinitivo personal, es más preciso que el simple. El español también lo tuvo pero lo perdió.
> Al llegar a la frontera (quien, nosotros, ellos?) la policiá apareció
> 
> Ao chegarmos à fronteira (nosotros, sin duda alguna) a polícia apareceu.
> 
> Desconozco si el infinitivo pessoal goza de buena salud en Portugal y Brasil. En el gallego está desapareciendo del lenguaje cotidiano.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
No Brasil, continuamos usando o infinitivo pessoal, com boa frequência.


----------



## Tomby

O infinitivo pessoal simples usa-se quando há necessidade de indicar o sujeito (_Antes de saíres de casa, fecha o gás_) e quando pode haver dúvidas acerca da identificação do sujeito (_Acho melhor saíres agora_). Sempre tem aspecto não concluído em comparação com o infinitivo pessoal composto. 
TT.


----------



## dexterciyo

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Desconozco si el infinitivo pessoal goza de buena salud en Portugal y Brasil. En el gallego está desapareciendo del lenguaje cotidiano.


 
Em Portugal está vivíssimo, diria melhor, no português todo, me parece.


----------



## chlapec

O Mangato tinha de vir por Lugo (na Galiza). Quando eu vou comprar um "bocadillo" na cafetaria da minha Faculdade, a empregada de balcão pergunta sempre: É pra levares ou pra comeres agora?


----------



## Mangato

chlapec said:


> O Mangato tinha de vir por Lugo (na Galiza). Quando eu vou comprar um "bocadillo" na cafetaria da minha Faculdade, a empregada de balcão pergunta sempre: É pra levares ou pra comeres agora?


 
Há algums días esteve lá a comer o polbo, embora lhe chamem _pulpo._
Acho que meu povo, Mondoñedo (terra de Cunqueiro, Leiras Pulpeiro, Noriega Varela, Daz Jácome e outros ilustres), onde case que a totalidade da povoação é galego-falante, também fica em Lugo. O que uma empregada da faculdade utilize o infinitivo flexionado, pode ser a excepção que confirme a regra. Eu sempre me estou a referir ao que escuto na rúa, e confirmo, bem a meu pesar, que o infinitivo conjugado úsase pouco na atualidade, embora excepçoes. Acho que é em Ourense onde mais o utilizam.
Meus parabens para moza dos sanduiches.

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## sofreis

Como se dirá em espanhol "se não lutarmos e nos deixarmos abater pela competitividade e pelas dificuldades, também não merecemos emprego"?

Obrigada.


----------



## Denis555

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal está vivíssimo, diria melhor, no português todo, me parece.


 
Com certeza! No Brasil é muito comum. Às vezes, soaria até estranho não usar o infinitivo pessoal.


----------



## chlapec

sofreis said:


> Como se dirá em espanhol "se não lutarmos e nos deixarmos abater pela competitividade e pelas dificuldades, também não merecemos emprego"?
> 
> Obrigada.


 
"Si no luchamos y nos dejamos vencer por la competitividad y por las dificultades..."


----------



## Fer BA

Dexter:

Aquí hay un hilo (de los varios que hay) muy interesante sobre el tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1585813

Dadas mis dificultades con el asunto siempre prefiero las traducciones donde queda claramente marcado el sujeto (_Cuando llegamos_ en vez de _Al llegar_)


----------



## dexterciyo

Fer BA said:


> Dexter:
> 
> Aquí hay un hilo (de los varios que hay) muy interesante sobre el tema:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1585813
> 
> Dadas mis dificultades con el asunto siempre prefiero las traducciones donde queda claramente marcado el sujeto (_Cuando llegamos_ en vez de _Al llegar_)



Excelente hilo. Gracias.


----------



## Istriano

Denis555 said:


> Com certeza! No Brasil é muito comum. Às vezes, soaria até estranho não usar o infinitivo pessoal.



A gente usa o infinitivo pessoal, só que ele não é flexionado (infinitivo flexionado):

_pra eu/mim ir
pra você/tu/ti ir
pra ele ir

pra gente/nós ir_ _
pra vocês ir(em)
pra eles ir(em)_

_
Para nós irmos _soa muito formal, então na prática só se usa uma forma do infinitivo flexionado: _irem, partirem, viverem, _mas muitas pessoas esquecem de -em. 
É praticamente como o ''infinitivo pessoal'' em inglês: _for me to go,  for you to go, for him to go..._

Um lisboeta falaria: _para ires_, mas um carioca  da gema, um santista ou um candango falaria_ pra tu ir_.  Um sulista falaria: _pra ti ir _
Acho que só os maranhenses falariam: _pra tu ires _(mas sempre com a repetição do pronome [tu] o que indica uma instabilidade pronominal)...
Os maranhenses também gostam de usar _lhe _e _seu _na mesma frase com _tu_, hehe muito engraçado, e o pronome reflexivo _se _(como no Sudeste) em vez de _te _(forma ''sulista'').


----------



## Denis555

Istriano said:


> A gente usa o infinitivo pessoal, só que ele não é flexionado (infinitivo flexionado):
> 
> _pra eu/mim ir_
> _pra você/tu/ti ir_
> _pra ele ir_
> 
> _pra gente/nós ir_
> _pra vocês ir(em)_
> _pra eles ir(em)_
> 
> 
> _Para nós irmos _soa muito formal, então na prática só se usa uma forma do infinitivo flexionado: _irem, partirem, viverem, _mas muitas pessoas esquecem de -em.


 
Olá Istriano,

Adoro as suas postagens! Mas dessa vez gostaria de discordar. 
Não acho "formal" usarmos o infinitivo pessoal com "nós" em frases do tipo:

*1) É melhor nós irmos embora já.*
*2) Mencionei a intenção de vendermos a casa. *

O que acontece ao meu ver é que como o infinitivo pessoal para "eu, você, ele, ela, a gente" é igual ao infinitivo impessoal (não-flexionado) não podemos "ver" ele sendo usado. Só podemos vê-lo quando ele toma uma forma diferente da forma não-flexionada.
Como eu disse, é comum e soaria até estranho se o infinitivo pessoal não fosse usado nessas frases:

*1) E assim vão se criando, sem jamais terem escutado uma palavra de catecismo.* (Raquel de Queirós)
*2) As autoridades deram ordens para serem presos todos os agitadores.*


----------



## Istriano

Olá
Denis555
pensando bem, acho que você está certo, por exemplo falamos:

_Deixou eles irem embora. _(infinitivo flexionado, forma não-padrão) em vez de
_Deixou-os ir embora_. (infinitivo não flexionado, forma padrão)


----------



## sofreis

Gracias, Chlapec. 

Me has ayudado mucho.


----------

